# TigerLilly - Lilly's Little Farm



## TigerLilly (Sep 1, 2015)

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
Florida; we have 2 seasons--summer & hurricane

2. How many people are in your family?
I have 3 grown sons and 2.5 grandchildren

3. How would you define your farm?
Miniature! I raise mini zebu, mini goats, and lf chickens On 2 acres

4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
I would set myself up as a petting zoo farm for school field trips; donate excess food to the local homeless

5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I haven't personally, but I did design what I wanted. I would've helped build it except that it's been a rough 14 months (broken wrist, torn wrist ligament/surgery, shoulder surgery, broken foot, sprained wrist that just finished healing from surgery...)

6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
No, but I know people that can!

7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
Partly because of ancestry, I come from a long line of farmers; partly because I am tired of all the chemicals pumped into our food & inhumane treatment at commercial farms. I like knowing what's going into my food & that it has a loving home while it's on this earth.

8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Started of as a hobby, preparing for my retirement. Five years later and I'm ready to retire and do this full-time. Also anxious to expand into rabbits, more chickens, an be able to devote time to a garden!

9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I like to think I know a little bit about what I'm doing, but I know there's a lot for me to learn yet--and I love it!

10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I'm open to whatever I can afford to do!

11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Definitely 

12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Either outside with my animals or surfing the net, reading.

13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
Tractor, yes, though it's been years; semi, no.

14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
Yes, I do crafts, but my teaching is limited to my grandchildren.

15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes; chickens, cows & goats.

16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
No, but I wouldn't be adverse to learning

17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Yes, if I can keep the goats out of it; fruits & veggies

18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Haven't in years, but will start again when I retire; bait & lures

19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
2 acres on the outskirts of town

20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
I Will always consider myseLf a novice as long as there are things for me to learn

21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Raising my own food. I would like to learn to make butter, goats milk soaps and anything else that I could sell to support my farm.

22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
I would major in farm medicine & earn my Master's in Self-Sustainable agricultural farming & livestock husbandry!

23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
I have been known to refurbish/up cycle furniture and make stuff from excess miscellaneous pieces of wood, but that's about it.

24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
I am interested in anything that gets me away from all the man-made crap that is pushed on us--as long as it works!

25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Wild, wonderful West-by-God-Virginia (but without the snow)!

26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
Not at this time, but I would love to have one!

27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Someone who promoted self-sustainability as opposed to those that try to outlaw it because it cuts into big business profit margins!

28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
No, they only get interested when the processing has been done. I'm trying to change this with my grandchildren!

29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I love to cook! I am working my way toward who led/natural foods. I always have farm fresh eggs and I make good use of raw milk when I have it!

30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
My best was the first time I experienced a live birth (goat), and my worst was a birth where the calf died.

31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
No, but hunting is on my list of things to learn/do.

32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Pure love of animals and determination.

33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
I currently have someone that does the big processing (cows, pigs), but I'm looking forward to processing my own chickens and rabbits. I will also be canning when I retire. There just aren't enough hours in the day with my job...

34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you liKe to?
If you count skylights to use natural sunlight, yes. I would love to go solar.

35 What is on your to do list?
All things self-sustaining, learning something new everyday, spending more time with family and friends, and just enjoying retirement!

36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
No, but I make the most of it when I have a cow or pig processed. I recently went 2 yrs without buy meat! Yes, I would totally love not having to grocery shop.

37. In what do you trust? 
God and family

38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
All the time; I make my own laundry detergent and fabric softener, fix what I can or pay someone I know to take care of things I can't.

39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Definitely--I buy local when I can, trade/barter, and have a sincere appreciation for where my food comes from and how it is treated.


----------

